# Xvideo doesnt work in freebsd but works well in linux



## gauravtatke (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have newly installed FreeBSD 8.2 on laptop which already has Ubuntu 10.10 installed. I have ATI Radeon graphics card. When I try to *xvinfo* it says

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
 no adaptors present
```

However when I run the same command in linux, it works well and gives huge output which means that graphics card does support Xvideo Extension.

Please help me with this.

Gaurav


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

Exactly what model ATI card do you have? If I'm not mistaken the latest incarnations have no hardware acceleration support on FreeBSD.


----------



## gauravtatke (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series. Here's the output of `$ lspci` command in ubuntu 

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
```

And here's the output of `$ xvinfo` on linux-

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2
screen #0
  Adaptor #0: "ATI Radeon AVIVO Video"
    number of ports: 4
    port base: 143
    operations supported: PutImage 
    supported visuals:
      depth 24, visualID 0x23
      depth 24, visualID 0x24
      depth 24, visualID 0x25
      depth 24, visualID 0x26
      depth 24, visualID 0x27
      depth 24, visualID 0x28
      depth 24, visualID 0x29
      depth 24, visualID 0x2a
      depth 24, visualID 0x2b
      depth 24, visualID 0x2c
      depth 24, visualID 0x2d
      depth 24, visualID 0x2e
      depth 24, visualID 0x2f
      depth 24, visualID 0x30
      depth 24, visualID 0x31
      depth 24, visualID 0x32
      depth 24, visualID 0x33
      depth 24, visualID 0x34
      depth 24, visualID 0x35
      depth 24, visualID 0x36
      depth 24, visualID 0x37
      depth 24, visualID 0x38
      depth 24, visualID 0x39
      depth 24, visualID 0x3a
      depth 24, visualID 0x3b
      depth 24, visualID 0x3c
      depth 24, visualID 0x3d
      depth 24, visualID 0x3e
      depth 24, visualID 0x3f
      depth 24, visualID 0x40
      depth 24, visualID 0x41
      depth 24, visualID 0x42
      depth 24, visualID 0x43
      depth 24, visualID 0x44
      depth 24, visualID 0x45
      depth 24, visualID 0x46
      depth 24, visualID 0x47
      depth 24, visualID 0x48
      depth 24, visualID 0x49
      depth 24, visualID 0x4a
      depth 24, visualID 0x4b
      depth 24, visualID 0x4c
      depth 24, visualID 0x4d
      depth 24, visualID 0x4e
      depth 24, visualID 0x4f
      depth 24, visualID 0x50
      depth 24, visualID 0x51
      depth 24, visualID 0x52
      depth 24, visualID 0x53
      depth 24, visualID 0x54
      depth 24, visualID 0x55
      depth 24, visualID 0x56
      depth 24, visualID 0x57
      depth 24, visualID 0x58
      depth 24, visualID 0x59
      depth 24, visualID 0x5a
      depth 24, visualID 0x5b
      depth 24, visualID 0x5c
      depth 24, visualID 0x5d
      depth 24, visualID 0x5e
      depth 24, visualID 0x5f
      depth 24, visualID 0x60
      depth 24, visualID 0x61
      depth 24, visualID 0x62
      depth 24, visualID 0x63
      depth 24, visualID 0x64
      depth 24, visualID 0x65
      depth 24, visualID 0x66
      depth 24, visualID 0x67
      depth 24, visualID 0x68
      depth 24, visualID 0x69
      depth 24, visualID 0x6a
      depth 24, visualID 0x6b
      depth 24, visualID 0x6c
      depth 24, visualID 0x6d
      depth 24, visualID 0x6e
      depth 24, visualID 0x6f
      depth 24, visualID 0x70
      depth 24, visualID 0x71
      depth 24, visualID 0x72
    number of attributes: 10
      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)
      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_CONTRAST" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_SATURATION" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_COLOR" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_HUE" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_RED_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_GREEN_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
      "XV_BLUE_INTENSITY" (range -1000 to 1000)
              client settable attribute
              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)
    maximum XvImage size: 4096 x 4096
    Number of image formats: 4
      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)
        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x30323449 (I420)
        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 12
        number of planes: 3
        type: YUV (planar)
      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)
        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)
        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71
        bits per pixel: 16
        number of planes: 1
        type: YUV (packed)
```

In FreeBSD installation I have installed xf86-video-ati driver.

Please help.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## adamk (Oct 6, 2011)

HD5000 GPUs and higher do not have any acceleration on FreeBSD at the moment, and I do not see that changing in the foreseeable future.  Most HD6xxx GPUs do not even have basic modesetting available.

That functionality was moved into the kernel radeon DRM driver on linux, and has not been ported to FreeBSD, nor is there anyone currently working on porting it.

Adam


----------



## gauravtatke (Oct 7, 2011)

Does that affect video display/playback in any way apart from using more CPU? I mean can the quality be affected as compared to the system which have xvideo support?


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, if the CPU can't keep up, you will almost certainly get stuttering and/or dropped frames.


----------

